# First Fatty, at 250 - 275 temp about how long will it take to cook?



## new2smoking (May 23, 2010)

Got my first fatties going in the MES 40 today, just wondering approximately how long they will take to cook?


----------



## pineywoods (May 23, 2010)

My guess would be around 2-2.5 hours but theres lots of factors that could affect that


----------



## fire it up (May 23, 2010)

Probably about 2 hours, could be slightly less or close to an hour more but I have found they usually reached their temp in about 2 1/2 hours.
Remember though, temp not time, bring them to 165.


----------



## new2smoking (May 23, 2010)

Thanks, for the info. Pic's to come.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 23, 2010)

Well I'm with theses guys and I'll say 2 to 1 1/2 hours should be plenty of time.


----------



## meateater (May 23, 2010)

2 hours plus, like said above go by temp. a good therm is a valuable item.


----------



## ak1 (May 24, 2010)

Tonight's took 6 hrs to get to 160! WTF


----------



## erain (May 24, 2010)

all depends on size, fillings, temp smoked at... the only reliable method is to go by internal temp. i go by the 165 as well. that said 6 hours seems like an awful long time if temps were maintained at aprx 225. wonmdering about temp measurement of the smoker temp and the internal finish temp... need to ck thermos maybe???


----------



## ak1 (May 26, 2010)

erain said:


> all depends on size, fillings, temp smoked at... the only reliable method is to go by internal temp. i go by the 165 as well. that said 6 hours seems like an awful long time if temps were maintained at aprx 225. wonmdering about temp measurement of the smoker temp and the internal finish temp... need to ck thermos maybe???


Nope thermo's were fine. I used 3 different ones and all registered the same temps.

I just found it odd because every other fattie I've done took about 2.5 hrs.


----------



## hannibal (May 26, 2010)

Had mine in today at approx. 230, it took exactly 2 hours to hit 165 this time around. Last time it was a little longer.


----------

